# Undertale was shit



## Attacker3 (Sep 15, 2016)

It was. Boring gameplay, boring visuals, and a boring story. The only thing it got right was the characters, who were varied and fun. 

It was a total chore to complete the game. Was I happy I did? Hell yes, but no way am I going to do it ever again. How this game got so popular is beyond me.


----------



## TheLittlestBowl (Sep 15, 2016)

I pretty much only liked the soundtrack.


----------



## Attacker3 (Sep 15, 2016)

TheLittlestBowl said:


> I pretty much only liked the soundtrack.



Oh yes, the soundtrack! How could I forget that? It's good. I like it, but characters and music do not make a good game.


----------



## osm70 (Sep 15, 2016)

Boring gameplay - not important, I played for the story

boring visuals - why do you care how it looks?

boring story - if you think and over analyze, you will see it's more than just getting out from the underground



So, yeah. This game is great, but not for everyone. Well, I guess that can be said about anything.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Sep 15, 2016)

because its story wasn't what you'd expect going in (unless you let yourself be spoiled from the very beginning, in which case nothing would leave much of an impression of course).
its exactly what most people want from indie retrolike games


----------



## Justinde75 (Sep 15, 2016)

I liked the music and the genocide run. Its fun when you have some challenge


----------



## RustInPeace (Sep 15, 2016)

Still perturbed that this game beat Red/Blue in GameFAQ's best game ever series. Games that started a franchise, birthed a generation, defeated by a 2015 fad. But I never played the game, and it's still pretty popular from what I've seen. So it could grow to be a timeless classic, but in the context of its time now, that beating Red/Blue? I don't get it. It's interesting though to read less than positive opinions on the game, first time here for me.


----------



## Attacker3 (Sep 15, 2016)

RustInPeace said:


> Still perturbed that this game beat Red/Blue in GameFAQ's best game ever series. Games that started a franchise, birthed a generation, defeated by a 2015 fad. But I never played the game, and it's still pretty popular from what I've seen. So it could grow to be a timeless classic, but in the context of its time now, that beating Red/Blue? I don't get it. It's interesting though to read less than positive opinions on the game, first time here for me.




It beat Red/Blue? That's a fucking travesty!


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 15, 2016)

I tried to play Undertale. I liked it at first, but then I got really, really bored and just stopped. I tried again recently but stopped earlier than I did last time.
The soundtrack is amazing though.


----------



## Attacker3 (Sep 15, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> I tried to play Undertale. I liked it at first, but then I got really, really bored and just stopped. I tried again recently but stopped earlier than I did last time.
> The soundtrack is amazing though.



That's what happened to me. I had to force myself to play it, something that has never happened. Looking back, it wasn't worth it, even though my original post says it was. I think I am just trying to rationalize me playing it.


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 15, 2016)

Nah the game was pretty cool.

The fandom is terrible though.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 15, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Nah the game was pretty cool.
> 
> The fandom is terrible though.


Oh, fuck, I HATE the fandom.
'Specially those nuts from Tumblr who scream at you if you don't think Frick is non-binary because it's "non-binary erasure!!!!!"
Unfortunately I am friends with two of those people. They're nice people overall, _but_


----------



## frogboy (Sep 15, 2016)

i was going to ask how beating a 4-hour game could be considered a chore, but you probably did two or three of the routes instead of just the neutral route.

the way battles were a turn-based/shmup mashup kinda hooked me from the beginning. that and the soundtrack kept me going until about the end of the first route, and once i'd beaten the neutral boss i felt inclined to play the rest.

everything outside of battles is very, very simplistic, so i definitely see what you're getting at. probably won't be playing it again any time soon, but it was an interesting experience


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Sep 15, 2016)

Undertale for me was really fun and intresting I like the fact it's a sudo bullethell most of the time I had quite a lot of fun playing it but the fandom man just why is it so damn toxic is one of the worse communitys I've seen an a while It's near MLP levels at this point


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 15, 2016)

AyanamiRei1 said:


> Undertale for me was really fun and intresting I like the fact it's a sudo bullethell most of the time I had quite a lot of fun playing it but the fandom man just why is it so damn toxic is one of the worse communitys I've seen an a while It's near MLP levels at this point


Honestly, the MLP fandom isn't anywhere near as bad as the Undertale fandom. I've seen weird shit from both sides, but I've seen the worst from Undertale's fandom.


----------



## Thunder Kai (Sep 15, 2016)

Attacker3 said:


> Oh yes, the soundtrack! How could I forget that? It's good. I like it, but characters and music do not make a good game.


Sonic 06 taught us that


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Sep 15, 2016)

RustInPeace said:


> Still perturbed that this game beat Red/Blue in GameFAQ's best game ever series.


Simple, because GameFAQs is a terrible site (which has been brought up numerous times here) and Red/Blue aren't good games. The first good main series Pokemon games were Gold/Silver/Crystal.


----------



## ladypoodle (Sep 16, 2016)

Attacker3 said:


> It beat Red/Blue? That's a fucking travesty!


And also beaten Super Mario World. I remember one tumblr post regarding that Undertale deserves to be known more (and have the link if anyone is interested).

Fandom alone is what caused Undertale to become utter shit, even today.


----------



## Reploid (Sep 16, 2016)

osm70 said:


> So, yeah. This game is great, but not for everyone.


Its too overhyped to be 'not for everyone'.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Sep 19, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> I tried to play Undertale. I liked it at first, but then I got really, really bored and just stopped. I tried again recently but stopped earlier than I did last time.
> The soundtrack is amazing though.


Exactly what I did. I wanted to like it, but it got repetitive and stale fast. The only reason I even downloaded the game was because I read Sans' character bio on some undertale wiki when I was REALLY stoned, and I was like "HOLY SHIT this is a psychedelic game!" Playing it sober was a disappointment though.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 20, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> Honestly, the MLP fandom isn't anywhere near as bad as the Undertale fandom. I've seen weird shit from both sides, but I've seen the worst from Undertale's fandom.


But have you seen MLP vore yet?

On-Topic: Totally agree with OP's post. Game was over hyped as fuck. Mother 3 is better and I can say that with a straight face.


----------



## endoverend (Sep 20, 2016)

IMO Genocide route was by far the best part of the game. Seeing everything change was fantastic. I've never been so determined to beat those two insane bosses than any other boss in a video game. I just wish it were longer.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 20, 2016)

VinLark said:


> But have you seen MLP vore yet?


Yep.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 20, 2016)

How I feel bout this thread


----------



## SonicCloud (Sep 20, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> Honestly, the MLP fandom isn't anywhere near as bad as the Undertale fandom. I've seen weird shit from both sides, but I've seen the worst from Undertale's fandom.


Yeeeeah I think you are wrong

I have seen more fucked up stuff about MLP than Undertale tbh

Shall we remember all those fat-fetish or feet-fetish about MLP on dA? :S


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 20, 2016)

SonicCloud said:


> Yeeeeah I think you are wrong
> 
> I have seen more fucked up stuff about MLP than Undertale tbh
> 
> Shall we remember all those fat-fetish or feet-fetish about MLP on dA? :S


I've seen a lot of that kind of stuff with Undertale, too. There's just less because Undertale has existed for less of a time than MLP.


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Sep 20, 2016)

SonicCloud said:


> Yeeeeah I think you are wrong
> 
> I have seen more fucked up stuff about MLP than Undertale tbh
> 
> Shall we remember all those fat-fetish or feet-fetish about MLP on dA? :S



Please don't remind me about dA shit it's the worst inflation fetish crap just why does that exist


----------



## SonicCloud (Sep 20, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> I've seen a lot of that kind of stuff with Undertale, too. There's just less because Undertale has existed for less of a time than MLP.


Hmmm...That's a good point

Either way: Undertale may be a good game (havent played it ooops) but his fanbase ended just like MLP / Sonic / FNAF ones


----------



## Supster131 (Sep 20, 2016)

I'm also on the boat of "I don't know how this became popular".
I can understand FNAF, but Undertale?


----------



## SonicCloud (Sep 20, 2016)

AyanamiRei1 said:


> Please don't remind me about dA shit it's the worst inflation fetish crap just why does that exist


Its gets worse if we think about some horrible fetishes...


I will just say one contains red and the other brown...ew


----------



## endoverend (Sep 20, 2016)

Supster131 said:


> I'm also on the boat of "I don't know how this became popular".
> I can understand FNAF, but Undertale?


...How could you "understand" FNAF and not Undertale? One is garbage, the other is not lol


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Sep 20, 2016)

SonicCloud said:


> Its gets worse if we think about some horrible fetishes...
> 
> 
> I will just say one contains red and the other brown...ew



Just stop it's for the best


----------



## Supster131 (Sep 20, 2016)

endoverend said:


> ...How could you "understand" FNAF and not Undertale? One is garbage, the other is not lol


The gameplay for both were trash, but at least FNAF's community isn't super cancerous. (Trust me, it's still cancer, just not as bad as Undertale's.)
That and uh, the backstory for FNAF is actually quite interesting.


----------



## SonicCloud (Sep 20, 2016)

Supster131 said:


> I'm also on the boat of "I don't know how this became popular".
> I can understand FNAF, but Undertale?


Basically FNAF got the attention of many people: from kids to adults (AKA YOUTUBERS) in Late 2014 (In fact i was an FNAF fan before 2015....kill me)
Undertale is considered a good game (dont know, havent played it) but some people overrate it a bit and then if you say something bad about the game to a try-hard fanboy of undertale will get all the possible hate towards you.

Oh and it got those OC's and fanfics and stuff...Atleast is not worse than MLP c:


----------



## endoverend (Sep 20, 2016)

Supster131 said:


> The gameplay for both were trash, but at least FNAF's community isn't super cancerous. (Trust me, it's still cancer, just not as bad as Undertale's.)
> That and uh, the backstory for FNAF is actually quite interesting.


Well see now you're just comparing two games based on a personal opinion; that doesn't mean you wouldn't be able to "understand" why one or the other is popular.


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 20, 2016)

Supster131 said:


> The gameplay for both were trash, but at least FNAF's community isn't super cancerous. (Trust me, it's still cancer, just not as bad as Undertale's.)
> That and uh, the backstory for FNAF is actually quite interesting.


You got to be kidding me right?


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 20, 2016)

SonicCloud said:


> Its gets worse if we think about some horrible fetishes...
> 
> 
> I will just say one contains red and the other brown...ew


I would gladly engage in a fistfight with some of these people over why chicks with dicks are better than...... *that*


----------



## SonicCloud (Sep 20, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> I would gladly engage in a fistfight with some of these people over why chicks with dicks are better than...... *that*


People like that are weird i guess....

Luckily is getting over :o


----------



## Supster131 (Sep 20, 2016)

endoverend said:


> Well see now you're just comparing two games based on a personal opinion; that doesn't mean you wouldn't be able to "understand" why one or the other is popular.


¯\_(ツ)_/¯


VinsCool said:


> You got to be kidding me right?


Can you confidently tell me that Undertale has a more intricate story compared to FNAF? If you actually you look into it, FNAF isn't just "oh shit, scary robots, don't be an idiot with security cameras". Lots of backstory put into it.
Undertale is just "oh shit, triggered flower, make friends or kill them."

Edit: Anyways, since this is the internet, where no one can have an opinion, I'll just end it here


----------



## SonicCloud (Sep 20, 2016)

Supster131 said:


> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> 
> Can you confidently tell me that Undertale has a more intricate story compared to FNAF? If you actually you look into it, FNAF isn't just "oh shit, scary robots, don't be an idiot with security cameras". Lots of backstory put into it.
> Undertale is just "oh shit, triggered flower, make friends or kill them."


I believe Undertale also haves alot of backstory into it...In fact, alot of games have a backstory

But hey: I have never played Undertale soooo...¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## endoverend (Sep 20, 2016)

Supster131 said:


> Edit: Anyways, since this is the internet, where no one can have an opinion, I'll just end it here


This has nothing to do with you having an opinion or not; but you're making an objective claim out of a dissident opinion and then just writing it off as "no one can have an opinion".


----------



## Supster131 (Sep 20, 2016)

endoverend said:


> This has nothing to do with you having an opinion or not; but you're making an objective claim out of a dissident opinion and then just writing it off as "no one can have an opinion".


Well, this entire thread is completely opinion oriented. You can't make someone to hates Undertale like it, and you can't make someone who likes Undertale hate it.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 20, 2016)

Supster131 said:


> Can you confidently tell me that Undertale has a more intricate story compared to FNAF? If you actually you look into it, FNAF isn't just "oh shit, scary robots, don't be an idiot with security cameras". Lots of backstory put into it.
> Undertale is just "oh shit, triggered flower, make friends or kill them."


You can also boil the plot of the first two MOTHER/EarthBound games down into something as simple as "oh shit we gotta kick the shit out of this spooky alien guy before he fucks everything up"


----------



## Supster131 (Sep 20, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> You can also boil the plot of the first two MOTHER/EarthBound games into something as simple as "oh shit we gotta kick the shit out of this spooky alien guy before he fucks everything up"


Never played them, so I have nothing to say about them


----------



## endoverend (Sep 20, 2016)

Supster131 said:


> Well, this entire thread is completely opinion oriented. You can't make someone to hates Undertale like it, and you can't make someone who likes Undertale hate it.


Well yeah I don't think anyone was trying to do that but when you go making comparisons based off things like "triggered flower" then it doesn't really make sense. That's not how talking works.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 20, 2016)

i liked it, it made me reflect on myself as a person for some odd reason.


----------



## Zach9o9 (Sep 20, 2016)

This site's quite more civilized than GameFaqs. I swear, so much as utter even just "Under," and you start Board Flame War III.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 20, 2016)

Zach9o9 said:


> This site's quite more civilized than GameFaqs. I swear, so much as utter even just "Under," and you start Board Flame War III.


Reminds me of the time my mentioning of Coke on Hatena Haiku started a giant flame war over whether Coke or Pepsi is better.


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Sep 20, 2016)

I liked Undertale as a game I enjoyed it for what it was a pretty neat game that's it the fan base I fucking hate it. it's just the worst making versions of every character that looks like "comic" Sans like how unoriginal can that fan base be


----------



## SonicCloud (Sep 20, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> Reminds me of the time my mentioning of Coke on Hatena Haiku started a giant flame war over whether Coke or Pepsi is better.


>tfw u cause war

>good played boi

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



AyanamiRei1 said:


> I liked Undertale as a game I enjoyed it for what it was a pretty neat game that's it the fan base I fucking hate it. it's just the worst making versions of every character that looks like "comic" Sans like how unoriginal can that fan base be


MEET [Insert shitty name here]
THIS IS SANS SECRET GOOD BROTHER
HE'S WAS ONCE FIGHTING WITH SANS BUT THEN HE BECAME AND ANGEL AND NOW HE'S GOOD


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Sep 20, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> Reminds me of the time my mentioning of Coke on Hatena Haiku started a giant flame war over whether Coke or Pepsi is better.


----------



## Zach9o9 (Sep 20, 2016)

@AyanamiRei1 1v1irl ireku!1!1

In seriousness, a game is always good before you decide to go digging into fanbases.


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Sep 20, 2016)

Zach9o9 said:


> @AyanamiRei1 1v1irl ireku!1!1
> 
> In seriousness, a game is always good before you decide to go digging into fanbases.



I wasn't but when you see versions of every undertale character that has been made to look like sans while looking for street fighter mods it's pretty stupid


----------



## Zach9o9 (Sep 20, 2016)

It can get ridiculous sometimes. Makes you wish that some fanbases would just quiet down and realize what they're doing to the media they love.


----------



## CeeDee (Sep 20, 2016)

Clydefrosch said:


> because its story wasn't what you'd expect going in (unless you let yourself be spoiled from the very beginning, in which case nothing would leave much of an impression of course).


I was spoiled majorly on a lot of it and I still liked it.


Tomato Hentai said:


> Honestly, the MLP fandom isn't anywhere near as bad as the Undertale fandom. I've seen weird shit from both sides, but I've seen the worst from Undertale's fandom.


BUT MUH ANTI BRONY!!!!


VinLark said:


> But have you seen MLP vore yet?


Is that worse than vore from any other series?


Supster131 said:


> I'm also on the boat of "I don't know how this became popular".
> I can understand FNAF, but Undertale?


Backwards here. I can understand UNDERTALE being popular, it has good music/writing/characters and a nice gameplay idea, but FNAF is not as appealing gameplay or character wise. 


Supster131 said:


> Undertale is just "oh shit, triggered flower, make friends or kill them."


Uh _huh..._ Yeah. I assume you've only played the demo or something?


Supster131 said:


> Never played them, so I have nothing to say about them


Damn hipsters, only playing the "cool" indie games...


AyanamiRei1 said:


> I liked Undertale as a game I enjoyed it for what it was a pretty neat game that's it the fan base I fucking hate it. it's just the worst making versions of every character that looks like "comic" Sans like how unoriginal can that fan base be





SonicCloud said:


> MEET [Insert shitty name here]
> THIS IS SANS SECRET GOOD BROTHER
> HE'S WAS ONCE FIGHTING WITH SANS BUT THEN HE BECAME AND ANGEL AND NOW HE'S GOOD



SANS THE HEDGEHOG


Zach9o9 said:


> It can get ridiculous sometimes. Makes you wish that some fanbases would just quiet down and realize what they're doing to the media they love.


Yep... it can get crazy.

I would like to note good things do come from fans too. Like look at all the excellent Sonic ROM hacks that exist. That led into the excellent Sonic CD/1/2 remakes, along with Sonic Mania. Stuff like Mother 4 is awesome as well.


----------



## Supster131 (Sep 20, 2016)

CeeDee said:


> Damn hipsters, only playing the "cool" indie games...


Hipster131 
JK. Nah, most games nowadays suck, all just generic shooters.
As for current indie games, meh. They aren't anything special.


----------



## CeeDee (Sep 20, 2016)

Supster131 said:


> Hipster131
> JK. Nah, most games nowadays suck, all just generic shooters.
> As for current indie games, meh. They aren't anything special.


_stares at overwatch logo in gamercard_
Uh huh.


----------



## Supster131 (Sep 20, 2016)

CeeDee said:


> _stares at overwatch logo in gamercard_
> Uh huh.


Maybe if you actually clicked on it for more information


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 20, 2016)

CeeDee said:


> _stares at overwatch logo in gamercard_
> Uh huh.


Have you even played Overwatch? Youcan't really call it a "generic shooter".


----------



## Chary (Sep 22, 2016)

RIP Attacker3 - eaten by angry UNDERTALE tumblr fangirls


----------



## Zach9o9 (Sep 22, 2016)

I'm sans in this. I neither attacked nor defended the game.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 22, 2016)

Chary said:


> RIP Attacker3 - eaten by angry UNDERTALE tumblr fangirls


Uh oh! You called them girls! They're going to come and shit on you for misgendering them! Instead you should call them...
call... them...
[[tries real hard to think of a weirdass nonbinary term for girl/boy]]
I.. I don't know what you should call them.


----------

